# Ranger Rhino Lining



## aggies01 (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anyone had their UTV rhino lined or the equivalent? I've heard it mentioned before but can find any info. I'd like to have my ranger bed lined to cut down the potential for rust. I'm looking for someone in the houston area.

Thanks


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Probably could do just as good a job with some of the shaker cans nowdays. Clean it up, mask it off, spray it on. Save a bunch of money.


----------

